# Something fishy going on here.



## btboone (Jun 3, 2011)

Fishy indeed.


----------



## jaeger (Jun 3, 2011)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## el_d (Jun 4, 2011)

Freekin Awesome Bruce!!!!!


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 4, 2011)

That is just too beautiful!  I would love to know just how, but would never ask for that much information and training.  WOW!  What an astounding work of art.  Time measured in days, not hours on something like that.  I truly hope the person that receives that ring appreciates the love and work that went into it.
Charles


----------



## KenBrasier (Jun 4, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jun 4, 2011)

That is sick man!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 4, 2011)

That is beyond awesome.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 4, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 4, 2011)

That is very cool!


----------



## Arcadia (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are pretty sweet Bruce.  I'm going to pass your website to my son.  He works for Ladish Co. in Wisconsin and they forge huge titanium billets.  Anyway he was talking about being with "the one".  Have you seen Timascus or Titanium damascus?  Cool stuff.  Great work.

Pat


----------



## paps (Jun 4, 2011)

Very creative...outstanding!


----------



## WoodenWhatknots (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow!  Those rings look very impressive.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, Bruce!


----------



## mountainrocker (Jun 4, 2011)

Art has no limits.....love it!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 4, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> I would love to know just how, but would never ask for that much information and training.
> Charles


How - its easy.  Spend a few decades perfecting machining titanium, have a really creative brain, develop a nice business so you can afford to buy the best tools, search the world for the best laser on the planet, buy it and make the ring.

Really nice one Bruce!!  I think its your best so far on the new toy.


----------



## btboone (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks guys.  The laser is fun, but exhausting too.  I'm trying to get a kitten face ring together, and the artwork does take a while to dial in!

Pat, I have used Timascus and done some samples.  My concern was being able to get a reliable supply for the bar.  Most times I had checked, they were out or would take a while to get some in.  It's very expensive stuff as well.  I would want to be sure I could support my customers if they ordered rings with it.


----------



## wizard (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful piece of artwork!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 4, 2011)

Bruce, WOW nice programing great and artwork.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 4, 2011)

Another outstanding piece, Bruce.  Thanks for continuing to share and inspire.

  -Barry


----------



## arjudy (Jun 5, 2011)

As always, superb craftsmanship.


----------



## JohnDixon (Jun 7, 2011)

Bruce, that is beautiful!  I just love your rings and showed them to my wife earlier.  I think I may replace my wedding ring with one of the wood inlays this year for our anniversary.

John


----------



## btboone (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.  John, you can send me a piece of wood for your ring if you want to pick it out yourself.

I've been working most of the day on the laser trying to dial in settings for different types of rings.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful. Titanium will retain those etchings where gold would not.


----------



## btboone (Jun 9, 2011)

That's true, although with gold you can etch a lot deeper for the same amount of power.


----------

